# Something burrowing under garage



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I cannot exactly figure out the pic but all that loose stone etc I cannot believe was done by any mouse or rat. Groundhog maybe.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

right- tough angle/perspective with that picture. Looks bigger than mickey mouse. I would dump a 1/2 gallon of Ace hardware ammonia 10% industrial grade down there- thatl smoke them out. Hold your nose!!! Oh, it shouldnt kill them- just annoy the smitherines out of them, and keep them from coming back.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

dont worry- tha ammonia will evaporate by morning or so.......


----------

